
Tesseract - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - tmachinecharmer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesseract
======
simias
Yes, what about it?

If you're interested in 4D you might enjoy
<http://www.superliminal.com/cube/cube.htm> (requires Java)

------
hikari17
No mention of Madeleine L'Engle's "A Wrinkle in Time"?

~~~
hsmyers
I also remember a short story about a guy who builds his house using a
tesseract as the model. More inside than outside--- until it collapsed! :)

